# Does anyone drive their 6-spd HARD?



## Bimmer Beater (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm talkin' about going out of your way to hang the back end out on a .wet corner hard? I'm back & forth about a B5 S4 Avant (space) & the allroad. I had never considered the allroad until I saw ALL of the luxury features, for about the same price as an S4. I figure with a coupla swaybars & a VAGCOM lowering job, I should be able to ride much like an S4, but, I don't want to buy & be disappointed. What do you guys think?


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone drive their 6-spd HARD? (Bimmer Beater)*

All the time...6 speed, forge valves, h-sports, Once on Limerock track..Z rated rubber, 402 mod -20mm, even an apr enhancement at one time. I love my allroad for what it is.. a great Grand Touring Wagon. It will never be an S4 from a handling stand point. It can equal or beat them with power and the right mods. (see allroad2001 on AW) But it has too much mass, size and weight. Drive one and enjoy it..


----------



## Bimmer Beater (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone drive their 6-spd HARD? (Bimmer Beater)*

That's exactly the kind of response I'm looking for. Thanks. I have no real need for so much room, (no kids, 1 dog) other than the occasional trip to home depot for something that won't fit in my Jetta, so I really don't know which way to lean. As I stated earlier, I'm all about performance, but I really like the appointments that are available on the allroad, especially for the money that they can be had for. I'd love to take one for a spin, but the 6-spds are hard to find. Hell, S4's are kind of hard to find at dealers, to take out...but I have driven them, and I know you can hang the back end out on them!!







So, with the 402 mod, does that disable the height adjustablity, or does it just permanantly set the lowest setting down by 20mm? Thanks for the responses.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone drive their 6-spd HARD? (Bimmer Beater)*

the 402 doesn't dissable anything. It lowers all settings byt the mm figure you input via the VAG. You are tricking the sensor into thinking that 0=0, when you are programing it to 0= -20.
I don't like to pirate from one board to another, but if you were to take a look at Audiworld's allroad forum, you will see one PRIMO 2001, 6 speed, chipped, h-sported car, just being posted as 4sale. Pluse a few people in FLA who may be able to help you. ..test the 'road.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone drive their 6-spd HARD? (paulsb01)*

I drive ours pretty hard, no track days but I get them turbos glowing red (which isn't so good since them tiny KO3s die easyily I'm told)
Allroad has everything the S4Avant has but with a larger body. RS4 motor part it and you got some performer. I passed on the S4Avant for an Allroad, but then I have 2 kids and need the space. Both cars are great IMO.


----------

